# St. George, Utah



## KCI (Mar 14, 2008)

Is this place close to Zion National Park or Bryce Canyon?  If yes, how close?  There is a timeshare called ORE at St. George...what's it like?  Thanks.


----------



## Judy (Mar 14, 2008)

St. George is about 45 minutes from Zion and about 3 hours from Bryce and the North Rim of the Grand Canyon.  We did Zion as a day trip from St. George, but decided to stay overnight at Bryce and the Grand Canyon because there was too much to see and do for a day trip that required a 6 hour round-trip car ride.
I have photos of all three of those national parks in my "Worldmark St. George" photoshow:

http://photoshow.comcast.net/watch/ui5pG3PV


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 14, 2008)

*Stuck 4 Hours In The Airport At St. George, Utah.*

In 1984 or so I had a whirlwind business trip to Amarillo TX & Las Vegas NV & Salt Lake City UT, interviewing candidates at our regional offices for volunteer host & guide positions at our major serious exhibit at the New Orleans World's Fair.  The Las Vegas to Salt Lake City leg of the trip was via TreeTop Airlines with a brief scheduled stop in St. George UT. 

Unfortunately, the dinky commuter airplane was mechanically unable to continue past St. George UT & it was 4 hours or so before a replacement dinky airplane would arrive from elsewhere. 

So there we were, stuck all afternoon in the airport at St. George UT with no snack bar, no news stand, no restaurant, no cocktail lounge ( -- I noticed things like that back in the early 1980s -- ) & nothing to read except whatever we happened to have with us plus a bunch of framed historical posters mounted on the walls.  There was a pepsi machine over in a corner, as I recall, but that was it.  Sheesh. 

The surrounding countryside looked nice but the St. George UT airport was a drag. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## susieq (Mar 14, 2008)

We'll be in St. George this summer ~~ staying at Ore. Can't wait ~~ and Judy's pictures didn't help the waiting game ~~_ I WANNA GO NOW!!! _ :annoyed: They're great pictures Judy, thanks for sharing!  

Sue


----------



## KevJan (Mar 14, 2008)

If you're coming in the summer, be prepared for the heat!  Yes, Zion National Park is a terrific day trip from St. George.  The north rim of the Grand Canyon and Bryce are doable day trips if you leave very early in the morning and don't plan to be home until late.  The ORE at St. George is a great location for headquarters.  Depending on when you come, you won't want to miss one of the shows at the Tuacahn Amphitheater.  Any other questions?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2008)

We're heading to Las Vegas in May, but will spend three nights in St. George, specifically to go back to Zion.  We love St. George, and we're trying to figure out how we can live there.  Wonderful area.

To the OP, if you're interested in the St. George area, in my opinion, the resort you stay in becomes less of an issue.  You'll be there very little, because everything outdoors will draw you away.  Although I've heard ORE is nice there, you MUST visit the area for all that it has to offer.

And if you turn out to hate it, head south.  Las Vegas is less than 90 minutes down the freeway.  

Dave


----------



## w879jr1 (Mar 15, 2008)

ORE St George resort is now called 'Villas at South Gate'. I have recently bought a rotating week there, and my first trip to the resort will be in August. I have visited Utah and Arizona in that month previously and know that awareness of the high temperatures prevailing is important.

I am hopeful that, continuing availability of non-stop flights from Manchester (UK) to Las Vegas permitting, my family and I will be able to visit St George a number of times over future years. This will allow us to see the beauty of the national parks in the different seasons.

I know that St George is 'snowbird' territory, so a trip should be pleasurable at most times, but are there any weeks to be avoided (either for weather or overcrowding) reasons?


----------



## derb (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree that a trip to bryce deserves an overnite so you can do kodachrome basin and the escalante.  There is a little motel/resturant (white color) about a 2 miles west of bryce thats cheap and clean in case you cant get into an inn closer.

Remember, the trips may be long but often the scenery of the drive is almost as good as the destinations.

Dont overlook snow canyon while in St George.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 15, 2008)

We spent a week at ORE St. George one May, and it was nothing fancy, but fine for a base in which we didn't spend too much time. 

We did 2 separate day trips to Zion (its close enough for the main part of Zion) and a stop at the offshoot of Zion, 1 to Bryce (which did deserve an overnite - we did a long hike there but didn't even get to drive to all the overlooks), 1 to that incredible scenic route beyond Bryce (we saw beautiful Kodachrome - past Escalante, to the outskirts of Capitol Reef - this trip also deserved an overnight), and some others, such as Cedar Breaks. Also we really enjoyed floating in the resort's adults-only pool: quiet, with a great view of red rocks. 

However... several days had highs in the mid-hundreds - both in St. George and at Zion. We put off our trips to Zion, waiting for the lowest-temp weather forecast. Even so, it was way too hot for me, for the kinds of things we like to do at a National Park. I really struggled w/the temp, and remember having to take off my hiking boots and dunk my feet in a cold stream as often as possible, just to bring my core temp down, even though we were prepared with plenty of water and those cold neck-things. My favorite spot was wading in the Narrows! You can't drive in Zion, and the buses had no a/c - I literally almost passed out one day, while riding back the bus back to our car from the trail. If it was that hot in May, I can't imagine July or August.

So, next time I'd choose spring or fall for St. George.

Edited to add: more on your question about the resort itself. We had the 2-BR 2-BA unit for 4 adults. The bedrooms were fine. The living room was small, not especially conducive to hanging out in - I have a vague memory of noting that it lacked comfortable seating for 4. But in our case it didn't matter, because we were on the go most of the time. As I said, nice pool, and we found the staff to be most helpful.


----------



## grest (Mar 15, 2008)

We will be at that same resort in June...unfortunately we have to travel during school vacation.  Thanks to all sharing this helpful information.
Connie


----------



## Laurie (Mar 15, 2008)

One more heat tip re the warmer months: we attempted to visit Valley of Fire State Park, en route to St. George from Las Vegas and its airport.  However, we could only step out of our air-conditioned car for a few moments - the park's name is accurate, our brains started to sizzle and were about to ignite. It looked really beautiful and we enjoyed seeing what we could see from our tinted car windows - but better to try this as early in the morning, or late in the evening, as possible.

If I were to plan another trip to Utah parks and needed to go in summer, personally I'd prefer to be based in Brian Head for its higher cooler elevation. It's closer to Bryce, but farther from Zion. 

The heat only affected 2 out of the 4 of us that severely - so this is just my experience, yours may vary.


----------



## susieq (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the tips........... We visited Arizona in August, so we know July will be HOT. Actually, really love the DRY heat.......... guess we're headed to the right place, huh?? Can't wait to go.........What to do ....... what to do.......    

Thanks again all for the tips!  

Sue


----------



## spatenfloot (Mar 15, 2008)

The Worldmark in St. George is nice and has lots of units. You might consider using that one.


----------



## bmann (Mar 15, 2008)

*Villas at Southgate*

Great base camp for any of the National Parks in the area and don't forget the theater performances they are Broadway quality. And the adult pool so peaceful and empty. Enjoy your trip it is a great area. For disclosure information yes I am an owner X 8 at Villas At Southgate. Great golfing in this area also. Enjoy.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 15, 2008)

susieq said:


> Can't wait to go.........What to do ....... what to do.......
> 
> 
> Sue


 
The theater bmann mentioned is http://www.tuacahn.org/
Up the road in Cedar City is www.bard.org

Golf, swim, hike the outstanding scenery--which can change drastically with the various elevations.  Kolob Canyon, part of Zion NP, is just up the the I-15 corridor about 25 minutes or less.  It has a separate entrance than the rest of Zion and some people don't realize it is part of the park.  Lehman Caves (Great Basin NP) can be fun if you are up for a longer drive.


----------



## susieq (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links Rose!!   ​
Sue


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 16, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> In 1984 or so I had a whirlwind business trip to Amarillo TX & Las Vegas NV & Salt Lake City UT, interviewing candidates at our regional offices for volunteer host & guide positions at our major serious exhibit at the New Orleans World's Fair.  The Las Vegas to Salt Lake City leg of the trip was via TreeTop Airlines with a brief scheduled stop in St. George UT.
> 
> Unfortunately, the dinky commuter airplane was mechanically unable to continue past St. George UT & it was 4 hours or so before a replacement dinky airplane would arrive from elsewhere.
> 
> ...



The rumor is that St George is going to have an international airport. How about all that California $$$$ pouring into St George.  Seriously, the area has grown much since you were there.  The town no longer is a drive thru almost missed town but a destination.  

To the op.  Bryce is amazing.  You can see if from many of the stops but to really enjoy it is worth doing one of the hikes.  My family did quite a few hikes over 4 days.  The ages were from 74 to my son backpacking his 2 year, to my 7 month pregnant daughter.  So the hikes arent too bad and even though Zions will be hot.  Bryce wont be so bad, just bring lots of water.


----------



## mgeez (Mar 16, 2008)

The rumor regarding a new airport is not a rumor. It is a fact!


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 16, 2008)

mgeez said:


> The rumor regarding a new airport is not a rumor. It is a fact!



That's what my sons told me. It will be good for them and the town.  They opened up a  business  but the one lives in Salt Lake and the other in Florida.  They put alot of miles on thier cars.  The shuttle to the Vegas airport is pretty cheap but a couple of thier trips this winter from Salt Lake was a little scary.  The son from Florida is trying to get a transfer to St George, my native Floridian dil  fell in love with Bryce and all the hiking/camping opportunities. Not to mention Moab, Canyonlands, on and on. 

St George is a good base for so many wonderful places.  If I were to do some of those trips I would take a tent,  sleeping bag or at least a few blankets for some car camping.  Even after 4 days in a tent in Bryce it was hard for me to leave.  I decided I was a t person, tent or timeshare.


----------



## KCI (Mar 17, 2008)

I am the original poster and would like suggestions for what months to ask for St. George..one site says average temps in May are 70 another says 85.  How about fall...Sept, Oct????  Will a Marriott president's week in Orlando be good enough to pull a fall or spring week in St. George?  Help!!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.idcide.com/weather/ut/st-george.htm
http://countrystudies.us/united-states/weather/utah/st-george.htm

Both these sites agree that in May, average high is 86, and mean temp (for day and night) is 70... and you can see what other months are like on these charts. (I see that our trip there in May had warmer than average temps - May doesn't look so bad, but April and October look better.) 

I'm not in II , but I can't imagine a Marriott would have trouble getting ORE at St George a.k.a. Villas at South Gate at any of these times, if availability exists. But it would be a trade down in quality so you should ask. I assume Worldmark is more equivalent.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 18, 2008)

Not necessarily Memorial week or Labor week but the rest of May, June and October are great times for St. George and the surrounding areas.  Later in October might be a little nippy for Bryce.  There is a lot of elevation changes in that area.  So what, drink more water, wear hats.  We went to Flagstaff and saw the Grand Canyon and Sedona areas and all they have to offer and it got hot somedays but it was still wonderful. Labor Day weekend (I would assume Memorial Weekend) were crowded and hard to get around, thats why I would stay away at those times if I could.  

Nothing is wrong with 85 and even 90 degree temps, its the 105 temps you want to stay away from.  

If you live in South Carolina, there really is something to be said about it being a dry heat.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 18, 2008)

We didn't stay in St. George but did a road trip around the areas mentioned around the third week of September and the weather was great... not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## KCI (Mar 18, 2008)

I live in SC and would fly from Savannah, GA or Charlotte, NC to get to southern Utah.  Where would be the closest place to fly into...Las Vegas??  I really don't want to change planes several times (better to lose your luggage these days).  Has any TUGGER flown from the south east USA to Utah and how did you get there?  Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## susieq (Mar 18, 2008)

We're flying Southwest non-stop from Providence RI to Las Vegas in July. At the same time, our DD is flying Southwest non-stop from Tampa to Las Vegas. Then we're driving up to St. George. :whoopie:


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegas usually has cheaper flights than Salt Lake.  I think the airport is a little hectic but its alot better drive to St. George than from Salt Lake.  

You might want to check car rentals, too,  I think car rentals are cheaper in Vegas. Not sure, dont rent cars in either location.  If you drive from Vegas to St. George, when you are in the Arizona portion, watch the speed limits. It keeps changing.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2008)

Fly into Las Vegas and drive up to St. George.  It's less than a 90 minute drive on the freeway.  From Salt Lake City, it's about 4.5 hours.

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 19, 2008)

deleted--redundant


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 19, 2008)

*. . . Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.*




Rose Pink said:


> deleted--redundant


Shux, if I deleted all my redundant TUG-BBS entries, hardly anything would be left. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KCI (Mar 19, 2008)

I have another question:  If I decide to put in a request for April or Oct, can anyone tell me what season those would be for St. George?  I have both a platinum and gold season Marriott and I wouldn't want to be using a platinum exchange if those seasons would be equal to gold.  What would be considered high season for St. George?  Thanks for any info you can give.  Linda


----------



## ElaineA (May 23, 2008)

"I know that St George is 'snowbird' territory, so a trip should be pleasurable at most times, but are there any weeks to be avoided (either for weather or overcrowding) reasons?"

There are two times that St George is geared up for a lot of visitors. One is the Parade of Homes (10 days starting the Friday B4 President's Week) and about 10-14 days in Oct for the Huntsman's Senior Games (not sure the of the dates). The POH draws 30K people, locals and visitors combined. The Sr Games has about 18k people, again, locals & visitors. We visited during the POH in 2005 and didn't find it a problem, but we did it that week because we went to all of the homes (24-26).


----------



## ElaineA (May 23, 2008)

KCI said:


> I have another question:  If I decide to put in a request for April or Oct, can anyone tell me what season those would be for St. George?  I have both a platinum and gold season Marriott and I wouldn't want to be using a platinum exchange if those seasons would be equal to gold.  What would be considered high season for St. George?  Thanks for any info you can give.  Linda



Both months are almost ideal for SG. April is full spring, warm but not hot. Oct is beautiful. Depending on the altitude, the trees are changing and the heat is over, but still warm. See my comment earlier about the Sr Games in October.


----------



## grest (May 24, 2008)

My husband has a bad hip and cannot hike...any advice about particular drives in or around the parks or ST. George itself?
Thanks.
Connie


----------



## Rose Pink (May 24, 2008)

From St. George you can drive north about 30 minutes or less on I-15 to Kolob Canyon. Drive to the top to the lookout area. No hiking required. For the main part of Zion NP you can drive to and then park just outside the park entrance and then take the shuttle bus. You will see many sights along the way without having to hike. You can get off and on the shuttle bus at several points along the way if you want to stop and spend more time.  

If you drive further north on I-15 you will come to Cedar City.  Depending on what time of the year you are there, the Shakespeare Festival (www.bard.org)  has excellent, excellent theater.  From Cedar City you can drive east to see Cedar Breaks and further east to Bryce.  North of Cedar City you can go see the Parowan Gap Petroglyphs.

From St. George you can drive south on I-15 to Mesquite for some different desert scenery. The drive through the canyon (Arizona corner of the drive) is quite pretty.

You can also try some of the western Utah roads out of St. George. It's a little different in each direction.  There are so many interesting places, you could drive for days.


----------



## KevJan (May 26, 2008)

Most, if not all, of the major airlines fly into Las Vegas.  It is only about 1 1/2 hour drive to St. George.  It has been mentioned that our local airport is quite small and that is true.  We are really looking forward to the new one but it won't be completed until 2011.  There are flights on small planes, seating for 30, that connect come from Los Angeles on United, and Delta from Salt Lake City. They are small and noisy but they get the job done, better than nothing.


----------



## grest (May 27, 2008)

Thank you, Rose, that's enormously helpful.
Connie


----------

